# Hello, new book offering... Legacy (Age of Power)



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Greetings,
My name is Jon Davis. I recently joined the boards here, and I am the author of the following:



Legacy (Age of Power) is the first in a series about Vaughn Hagen, a high school graduate thrust into a world that developed super-humanity in the world. I hope that readers enjoy the first book and will want to return for more as I continue writing the series in time to come.

Jon Davis


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jon. . . . . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Doing a bump of my book offering here, and I want to thank everyone for the awesome welcome to the boards. This really is a nice place to visit and learn a great deal as I journey into this craziness called "author".


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Weekly bumping up of the book...


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping of the book. And coming to paper soon!


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bump up of the book. Paper back to be coming out in July as well.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi hi, just bumping up.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up. And the paperback version is now live as well.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Booting the book announcement.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up the book. To let people know, the book has been through a professional editing and polished. Personally I think it's much better now, and I recommend Ashley Davis as an editor. (Not a relative, my author name is a pen name.)


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping this up. Newly edited and polished.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

JonDavis1 said:


> Greetings,
> My name is Jon Davis. Professionally edited and polished, the following is available:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumped up.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

JonDavis1 said:


> Bumped up.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bump up.


----------



## Ben Finn (Mar 4, 2013)

looks promising!


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up the book...


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

JonDavis1 said:


> Bumping up the book...


http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Age-Of-Power-ebook/dp/B007P99G86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333023526&sr=8-1


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up the book.

The Age of Power was born on the trails of a world killing asteroid. Earth survived only by the miraculous flight of Alex Shaw, a superhuman teenager that the world would come to call the Avatar.

But the Avatar did far more than stop the asteroid, Yama. He left behind a legacy of power.

Now, left behind to speak for Alex Shaw, his only friend, Vaughn Hagen, must defend the humanity of Alex Shaw before it is lost to the pedestal of deification forever. 

Things have changed, though, for Vaughn Hagen. And he soon finds out that in defending Alex, he will come to discover a history not only hidden from himself, but from the world as well. And he is soon caught in a war of mad hopes, and fearful dreams as he comes to understand that not only has he changed, but he must be ready to fight the darkest of the new world now rising up to forge this new Age of Power. 

And ultimately, the legacy of the Avatar will lead Vaughn to a world of the mind and power, of hidden magick, and a dark secret, which in itself could lead to the very destruction of humanity that Alex Shaw tried to stop.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

There are dangers in legacies...

http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Age-Of-Power-ebook/dp/B007P99G86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333023526&sr=8-1&tag=viglink126429-20


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

There are dangers in legacies...as Vaughn Hagen soon finds out...

http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Age-Of-Power-ebook/dp/B007P99G86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333023526&sr=8-1&tag=viglink126429-20


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up the book. 

http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Age-Of-Power-ebook/dp/B007P99G86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333023526&sr=8-1


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up the book.
At world's end, a new age begins.
Legacy is book one of the new Age of Power

http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Age-Of-Power-ebook/dp/B007P99G86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333023526&sr=8-1


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Book bump.
A new Age begins with the book "Legacy."
The first story of Vaughn Hagen as he comes of age in the Age of Power.
http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Age-Of-Power-ebook/dp/B007P99G86


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Returning for a bump.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a bit of a bump for Legacy.
http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Age-Of-Power-ebook/dp/B007P99G86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333023526&sr=8-1

Now with a fantastic review!

http://www.amazon.com/review/RBF3BLHV53VO8/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B007P99G86&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a bit of a bump for Legacy.
http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Age-Of-Power-ebook/dp/B007P99G86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333023526&sr=8-1


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up the book.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Rebump


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up the book.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

bumping up.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Book bump.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up.
http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Age-Of-Power-ebook/dp/B007P99G86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333023526&sr=8-1


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bump up.

http://www.amazon.com/Legacy-Age-Of-Power-ebook/dp/B007P99G86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333023526&sr=8-1

For Vaughn Hagen, life was just starting. About to graduate high school, he has all of life to look forward to with college, parties, and girls.

But a giant asteroid changes all that when it threatens to destroy all life on Earth. In only days, Vaughn, his family, and his friends are forced to confront the fact that everything ends. And nothing human can change it.

Until the Avatar rises.

For humanity, the world is saved when a young hero, Alex Shaw, literally flies into space, to smash the asteroid, Yama, apart. He is given the name, Avatar.

But for Vaughn, it is the start of a completely new age. For Alex did not just stop an asteroid. In some strange way, humanity changes, and some, including Vaughn are empowered.

Vaughn is soon caught up in the legacy that Alex leaves behind; a legacy that will lead Vaughn Hagen to become either a hero, or a victim to villainous dreams of power. Power that threatens to corrupt even his oldest friends.

And ultimately, Vaughn must choose between home and friends in the new Age of Power.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up Book One.
Book Two is in editing.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up.

_reminder -- one or two word posts are generally not allowed and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum. Thanks -- Ann_


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bumping up of first book-Legacy.


----------

